# Help please Electrician



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

OK I switched my plug socket on this morning to turn on all the lights and heat equipment for the reptiles...

I have 3 extensions leading from one plug socket and yet it decided to cut out.
There was a smell of burnt rubber and smoke coming out of the first plug plug extension.

Is there a kind of safety Plug socket where it will only allow so many volts to go through it?

and what do you think may have caused this to happen...
Sorry I am crap with electricals.:lol2:

Thankyou


----------



## Repta (Jul 29, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> OK I switched my plug socket on this morning to turn on all the lights and heat equipment for the reptiles...
> 
> I have 3 extensions leading from one plug socket and yet it decided to cut out.
> There was a smell of burnt rubber and smoke coming out of the first plug plug extension.
> ...


Sounds like you've blown a fuse.

So you have wall socket - extension - extension - extension and then all of your stuff plugged into the last extension?

*EDIT - I work in electricity. I'm reasonably smart about this stuff.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Repta said:


> Sounds like you've blown a fuse.
> 
> So you have wall socket - extension - extension - extension and then all of your stuff plugged into the last extension?
> 
> *EDIT - I work in electricity. I'm reasonably smart about this stuff.


yes that is correct. it is the first time it has happned to me.
I am hopeless. the thing is I only actually have one plug socket in the room and may actually have another put in very soon.: victory:


----------



## Repta (Jul 29, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> yes that is correct. it is the first time it has happned to me.
> I am hopeless. the thing is I only actually have one plug socket in the room and may actually have another put in very soon.: victory:


The plugs themselves will only take X amount of capacity (13amp generally) and you've exceeded it, I believe. Have you added a new appliance on there?

Also - I hate to nag but it's really inadvisable to have extension cords connected to extension cords. May I suggest when you've got some spare cash you buy a large multi plug extension with power surge and an extra long cord?


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Repta said:


> The plugs themselves will only take X amount of capacity (13amp generally) and you've exceeded it, I believe. Have you added a new appliance on there?
> 
> Also - I hate to nag but it's really inadvisable to have extension cords connected to extension cords. May I suggest when you've got some spare cash you buy a large multi plug extension with power surge and an extra long cord?


 
yes i will do.. and I did not know this. Thankyou very much. And how much do you think I would be looking at to have another wall plug socket fitted?


----------



## Repta (Jul 29, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> yes i will do.. and I did not know this. Thankyou very much. And how much do you think I would be looking at to have another wall plug socket fitted?


The socket itself can be replaced with a double socket fairly easily if you DIY it - you can pick a double socket up from any hardware store but it's the know how that's the tricky bit. May be advisable to get a quote from an electrician for that one.

As to the extension - again any hardward store and you can pick one up for anything from about £8.99 I believe.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Repta said:


> The socket itself can be replaced with a double socket fairly easily if you DIY it - you can pick a double socket up from any hardware store but it's the know how that's the tricky bit. May be advisable to get a quote from an electrician for that one.
> 
> As to the extension - again any hardward store and you can pick one up for anything from about £8.99 I believe.


 
thankyou m8 : victory:


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> OK I switched my plug socket on this morning to turn on all the lights and heat equipment for the reptiles...
> 
> I have 3 extensions leading from one plug socket and yet it decided to cut out.
> There was a smell of burnt rubber and smoke coming out of the first plug plug extension.
> ...


easy now bud you are overloading that plug socket and the cable on the first extension lead which is a fire hazzard.
if that socket is part of a ring final circuit it is only gonna give you a maximum draw of 32amps if it is a radial circuit it will give you 16amps
maximum
how many things are you trying to run and what are thier power ratings . list them for me mate i will try and solve your problem. is the socket on the wall a single or a double?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

You generally should only have two plugs from one single socket MAX!! You have overloaded this socket big time.

Marina


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Rencey said:


> easy now bud you are overloading that plug socket and the cable on the first extension lead which is a fire hazzard.
> if that socket is part of a ring final circuit it is only gonna give you a maximum draw of 32amps if it is a radial circuit it will give you 16amps
> maximum
> how many things are you trying to run and what are thier power ratings . list them for me mate i will try and solve your problem. is the socket on the wall a single or a double?


 
good god i would not have a clue.... I have all the water safety and electrical fire extinguisher on stanbye ready just incase.. m8, I bought them from Argos.

I think I will have an electricion in to come and view and asses the problem
as above and use the surge extensions I am running 6 vivs in the room alone. They are all connected to thermostats and dimmers, usual crap :lol2: Like I said I dont have a clue on electricals. lol:whistling2:


----------



## MightyScouse (Dec 4, 2008)

hey mate i work in a electrical wholesaler you can btw a thing now that converts a single socket to a double or even a 4 gang outlet your talking about 8quid for the 4 gang one. Plus its easy to fit all you do is turn your sockets off by the fuse board unscrew the socket front and take note of what colour goes to what. If its old colours red=live. Black=neg and green and yellow earth. New colours are brown=live blue=neg and green and yellow earth. Then you just fit it to the box that is in the wall already. If you give me your location i can get you the address for your local wholesaler thats sells then for you.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

MightyScouse said:


> hey mate i work in a electrical wholesaler you can btw a thing now that converts a single socket to a double or even a 4 gang outlet your talking about 8quid for the 4 gang one. Plus its easy to fit all you do is turn your sockets off by the fuse board unscrew the socket front and take note of what colour goes to what. If its old colours red=live. Black=neg and green and yellow earth. New colours are brown=live blue=neg and green and yellow earth. Then you just fit it to the box that is in the wall already. If you give me your location i can get you the address for your local wholesaler thats sells then for you.


 
PMd u m8: victory: and thanks. It wont be ontil a weeks time but in the mean time have managed to replug everything into two extensions. which from what I have read must be safer than 3


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

my CWD has the thermostat a waterpump/filter a 100w ceramic and a 160w power sun all this on at the same time only has a maximum load of two amps. and takes up two socket outlets. (by the way there is roughly 4.3amps to the KW.)
so if you have a double socket out let and six vivs.
double socket outlet = 26amp capability
3 vivs on a 4gang extenition worst case scenario 250w heat 160w lighting worst case 6-8amps x 2 max of 16amps out of 26allowed no fire risk no shorting.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> PMd u m8: victory: and thanks. It wont be ontil a weeks time but in the mean time have managed to replug everything into two extensions. which from what I have read must be safer than 3


No, it's not safer, you're still drawing to much power through one socket, it's not the number of extensions, it's the number of items plugged into them that is the problem.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Fixx said:


> No, it's not safer, you're still drawing to much power through one socket, it's not the number of extensions, it's the number of items plugged into them that is the problem.


 
ok I have just borrowed an extension to run from the Landon Plug socket, 
4 of the vivariums are now running of it.: victory:


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

Fixx said:


> No, it's not safer, you're still drawing to much power through one socket, it's not the number of extensions, it's the number of items plugged into them that is the problem.


it's the power rating of the cable thats the issue and provided the extension has a 13 amp fuse and 2.5mm2 flex it can cope with 13amp and as worst case three vivs will only draw 8 amps it will be fine. two extension leads each taking 3 vivs and each plugged into its own socket outlet will be fine.
look up cable factors in the iee wiring on site guide it should agree with me.
:whistling2:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Rencey said:


> it's the power rating of the cable thats the issue and provided the extension has a 13 amp fuse and 2.5mm2 flex it can cope with 13amp and as worst case three vivs will only draw 8 amps it will be fine. two extension leads each taking 3 vivs and each plugged into its own socket outlet will be fine.
> look up cable factors in the iee wiring on site guide it should agree with me.
> :whistling2:


 
im checking it out now m8, cheers, ive got a friend who is an electrician but hes away over xmas...: victory:. Perhaps he will do it for me:whistling2:


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

mate i used to be an electrician but gave up getting dirty for installing home cinema systems (which you dont get as dirty doing lol).
circuit design i passed with a distinction and cablefactors are another one of my strong points i got a credit in the theory side of that.
if the outlet in question the most cost effective method for you would be change it to a double then use two 13amp 4gang extensions each feeding 3vivs and each plugged into its own side of the outlet. easy as that. no overloading and no risk of fire.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Rencey said:


> mate i used to be an electrician but gave up getting dirty for installing home cinema systems (which you dont get as dirty doing lol).
> circuit design i passed with a distinction and cablefactors are another one of my strong points i got a credit in the theory side of that.
> if the outlet in question the most cost effective method for you would be change it to a double then use two 13amp 4gang extensions each feeding 3vivs and each plugged into its own side of the outlet. easy as that. no overloading and no risk of fire.


 
kk m8 cheers... i still have alot to learn :lol2:.


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

just remember as a general rule 1000w = 4.3amps
a single socket outlet = 13amps
an extension lead (potentially) 13amp
so if you have a 100w ceramic and a 100 mvb both plugged in you are only drawing around 0.8 amps.
follow that as a rule and your house insurance will stay unclaimed lol:2thumb:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Rencey said:


> just remember as a general rule 1000w = 4.3amps
> a single socket outlet = 13amps
> an extension lead (potentially) 13amp
> so if you have a 100w ceramic and a 100 mvb both plugged in you are only drawing around 0.8 amps.
> follow that as a rule and your house insurance will stay unclaimed lol:2thumb:


 
:lol2: cheers m8


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

anything for you my friend. 
how you keeping?


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Rencey said:


> anything for you my friend.
> how you keeping?


 
not too bad, one of my male iggys died on sunday night, 4 in the morning, guttred m8 hes in the RIP forum.

I may decide on another I dont know yet?
I still have Yoda and the females lol:lol2: but want to help out another which may need it... in the mean time though before I do this I am going to have this electrical propblem sorted :lol2:


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

sorry to hear your loss son i would go bollo if anything happened to my "kids"
best thing to do is wait a while and see what your hearttells you.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Rencey said:


> sorry to hear your loss son i would go bollo if anything happened to my "kids"
> best thing to do is wait a while and see what your hearttells you.


 
yes m8 that is what Im doing, I am still completely gutted which is why for once I never offred to rehome one of them other iguanas on the rehoming thread.

lol

Also it is a chance to rebuild enclousures and make repairs: victory: with the spare cash I am going to have as my iguanas find it funny to push the glass out of there iguanarims :lol2: little buggas.

but yeh I am going to wait a little while and have temporarily put the rehoming on hold also, gives us a chance to keep on top of the animals we have already got.


----------

